# 251512 - Industrial Pharmacist - Skills Assessment



## sujakeerthana (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Can you please guide me for skills assessment for Industrial Pharmacist.

what are the documents required to do the skills assessment? Mainly, I want to claim this for my spouse skill points.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

sujakeerthana said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please guide me for skills assessment for Industrial Pharmacist.
> 
> ...


Its a Group A VETASSESS Occupation. 

You will need a qualification of at-least a Bachelor or higher degree relevant to 251512, and one year of post-degree employment relevant to 251512 in the last five years, should be paid, and at-least 20 hours per week.

These are some of the documents you will be required to submit:

1.	*Identification*
Coloured passport sized photograph
Passport biopage
Name change proof (if applicable)
2.	*Qualifications*
Degree
Marksheets, Transcripts
3.	*Employment*
Statement of service from employer
Offer letter/ contract letter
Payslips / Bank statements / 
Full CV


----------

